# Driftwood hunting.



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

So today i went to the reservoir to try to find some driftwood to spice up my tanks. The water level is down alot and exposing the brown gold. BTY im not 100% use if this goes here but i didnt know where else to put it

























There was some good looking driftwood there 
































































I was on my bike so i picked the 2 I liked and tied them down








Got home and washed them off
















What you guys think?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Nice, you should collect abunch of it, clean it, and sell it to your LFS.

Those piece's are very nice!


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm never though of that, i'll swing buy my LFS and see if they would buy it. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

They'll probably give you a gift card but that could mean more fish food, filter foam, etc.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Got some nice pieces there, and on the bike no less! :thumb:

There's a lake a couple of hours drive from here that's full of trees that have been underwater for 90 years, along with a good number of 5# rainbow trout- I'm planning to go there this summer. I've been there 3 times after the big trout and gotten skunked, but I'll at least get some driftwood this time. I want a root-ball


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea *** also been looking for a root -ball but theres always a tree at the other end when i find nice ones lol. I'll have to bring the truck and a cordless saw to get them.
Guess what in doing next weekend lol


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

On the bike...

Wish I had my bike to ride in early Feb.. Dad had his out early in the week, but mine is in storage for another month!...

You should take the truck and load up, start a little internet business on the side, give the wood a fancy name and sell it on the side +)


----------



## nydc99 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it would be a great business. I am hunting for driftwood myself and wish I could just find the perfect piece on the back of a truck!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Awesome! Wish I could find pieces like that around here


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Man I know where I can get my driftwood. We have a house on this lake in Wisconsin. Its called Lake koshkonong, and a couple years ago we had a major flood and it washed a way lots of trees and we always find driftwood. We usually burn it.


----------

